# Which SWTOR Class should lead the team in Shadow of Revan for Canon?



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Go to the final video of each playlist to see them lead the team.
Imperial Agent: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgRI8hvkh5xxkyTg_NeGIJYfVYnGDq-es
Bounty Hunter: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgRI8hvkh5xya6hGL5zPGbgPZbPxvpyhS
Sith Inquisitor: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgRI8hvkh5xxn9KJ_6ghZm_VzAGuCcx9o
Sith Warrior: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgRI8hvkh5xxBif_qrpZsmS-itnb8grd4
Jedi Consular: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgRI8hvkh5xzTNLD_yVOfdXxddHuXTBy6
Jedi Knight: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgRI8hvkh5xwKsEYDO5VPl5YBCJjEKlsl
Trooper: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgRI8hvkh5xwUdOcstHPGIIPJaCptD0nW
Smuggler: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgRI8hvkh5xxxgKXcyb9L_QFMZt6SqyVM


----------

